# 12/23 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340130084506759170


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking forward to Bucks v The Acclaim and Dustin v Uno


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's crazy to me how much they're pushing Top Flight given they're so young and pretty green. But given they were signed to five year deals they probably need to justify the price tag with a insta-push. Jericho will be 31 yrs older than the younger Martin brother. 

PAC vs "The Butcher" Andy Williams and Dustin Rhodes vs Evil Uno are both matches I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC vs Butcher should be awesome.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least it makes sense to phone this episode in since it will air in the later time slot. Hopefully the two specials that follow will be built better.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The card is better than the most recent, but is still lacking much impact (no pun intended). I fully understand the need for weaker episodes - not every one can be like Winter is Coming - but AEW is not in a position to slack off yet and should be featuring the biggest stars as much as possible.

No Kenny, no Mox, no Miro, no Brodie, no Cody, no Hangman, no Archer, no Darby, no Sting advertised. Essentially, all of the company's poster boys/biggest names except Jericho, MJF and PAC are not listed (I'm sure some will appear, but I'm talking about what is advertised).

Anyway:

- PAC vs. Butcher is a match I'm looking forward to even if I can't see it doing much for ratings. Butcher's title match against Mox was good, but a little long and his execution became sloppy. I imagine this will be much shorter. PAC has already beaten the Blade, so if he beats the Butcher, I guess it's PAC vs. Eddie next. PAC is reportedly going home for the holidays, so will they write him out with an injury?

- Dustin vs. Uno could be alright, depending on how it plays out. The problem is, this Dark Order-want-Dustin angle only seems to have one outcome and it isn't very interesting. If they get QT involved, it'll be even less interesting.

- Jurassic Express have fallen down the pecking order in recent months and not been on Dynamite much, so have their chance against the Dark Order Job Squad. I stiill rate Jungle Boy highly, he's a great talent but needs to show more charisma. I expect we could see FTR jump them after this match, leading to FTR vs. Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy (#1 contender match?).

- Jericho/MJF vs. Top Flight doesn't interest me too much. Jericho will sell for the two kids as part of his self-appointed role now is to make undercarders look good. But there is probably only one outcome here (I haven't read the spoilers) and perhaps it will do something with the Inner Circle storyline. Top Flight look hugely promising, but are being rushed into the spotlight - maybe TK seems them as his Hardy Boys since Private Party have not exactly captured the hearts of the fanbase.

- The tag title match also doesn't interest me much. The Acclaimed have some promise, but it's the same story at Top Flight. They've barely been in AEW for five minutes and so even with the belts on the line, this feels like something for the (soon-to-exist) secondary show. Obviously it's a filler defense for the Bucks, but it doesn't feel very compelling. PnP, the Lucha Bros, FTR and the Bucks are the four best (or at least most famous) teams in the company, but the first two have been underused in the title picture.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> The card is better than the most recent, but is still lacking much impact (no pun intended). I fully understand the need for weaker episodes - not every one can be like Winter is Coming - but AEW is not in a position to slack off yet and should be featuring the biggest stars as much as possible.
> 
> No Kenny, no Mox, no Miro, no Brodie, no Cody, no Hangman, no Archer, no Darby, no Sting advertised. Essentially, all of the company's poster boys/biggest names except Jericho, MJF and PAC are not listed (I'm sure some will appear, but I'm talking about what is advertised).
> 
> ...


It is straight arrogance on their part to think they don’t need to feature these guys.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I assume FTR will get involved with that Jurassic Express/Dark Order match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Filler episode.
Pac/Butcher should be a good hard hitting match.

I wonder what they'll do to build Shida/Abadon more. Already had Shida come out for a save and Abadon no sold a kendo stick to the head, then Abadon attacked her post-match on Dark. 

Meh for Jericho/MJF vs Top Flights. Jericho needs to go away and lose 15 pounds, i can't watch him wrestle anymore, He's been below average in the ring. Dustin and Daniels are the better 50+ year olds, but that wasn't always the case, so Jericho's just being lazy. I'll watch him cut a promo anytime, but not interested in his matches.

FTR should attack Marko post-match and take him out. They can cut a great heelish promo after how they're proud for taking out wrestlers that "don't belong". 

DO is trying to recruit both Page and Dustin here at the same time, which is interesting. I am 100% interested in in Dustin being heel, so hope there's some road to that here.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Why is it so hard to put your top guys on a show instead dark order, marko stunt... top flight? Theres no way anyone can come up with a logical explanation for this


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's crazy to me how much they're pushing Top Flight given they're so young and pretty green. But given they were signed to five year deals they probably need to justify the price tag with a insta-push. Jericho will be 31 yrs older than the younger Martin brother.
> 
> PAC vs "The Butcher" Andy Williams and Dustin Rhodes vs Evil Uno are both matches I'm looking forward to.


collision course with Private Party

same template teams - gonna be interesting


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't even know what to say. These cards are terrible every week. I'm about to give up on AEW. I'm not watching next week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW usually has at least one thing pre promoted that sounds good. This sounds like ass.

I'll read this thread that's it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> I don't even know what to say. These cards are terrible every week. I'm about to give up on AEW. I'm not watching next week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So basically, they're telling us they're not putting any effort into the show until December 30th and January 6th.
*


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

midgetlover69 said:


> Why is it so hard to put your top guys on a show instead dark order, marko stunt... top flight? Theres no way anyone can come up with a logical explanation for this


Gotta give everyone their tv time. That’s one thing I really dislike about AEW. Not EVERYONE you employ is worth television time. Keep a lot of these jobbers on Dark where they belong.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

bdon said:


> It is straight arrogance on their part to think they don’t need to feature these guys.


I worry that until crowds are back, that arrogance will continue.

If they featured all their best talent every week, the show would be so much better.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

10gizzle said:


> I worry that until crowds are back, that arrogance will continue.
> 
> If they featured all their best talent every week, the show would be so much better.


And Cody would likely be badly exposed. 🤷


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW usually has at least one thing pre promoted that sounds good. This sounds like ass.
> 
> I'll read this thread that's it


I was listening to JC talk about how no AEW fans would know who Wild Bull Curry was and I really wish AEW would have like a 30-60 second segment highlighting someone/something of historical importance in wrestling.

I'm not against having all these old timers around because it gives them some work and it at least lets new people see them, hear their names, etc...

I think more should be done in AEW specifically to, considering what they're doing is so far removed from traditional wrestling, to still pay respects and educate the fanbase on the history.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> And Cody would likely be badly exposed. 🤷


Do you think AEW would stop these filler episodes after "special TVs" once crowd are back?
They've hit the break on their "gain" momentum like 2-3 times in the past year, it is frustrating but I kind of get it why. The 2nd show for "other talent" + crowd back, should keep the stars appearing and engaging on a weekly basis with no fillers. 
They have a bunch of new tag teams that get TV time now, and nobody knows what's working or not because there's no crowd.
Brian Pillman Jr might have been very over with a crowd, and maybe he and Griff would have gotten the match with Jericho next week instead of Top Flight who nobody knows if they'll work or not.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

so, Marko Stunt will be wrestling alongside and against grown men AGAIN ?
AEW should officially bring Midget wrestling back if they insist on doing this
AEW introducing Cirque du Soleil on TNT
not really surprising since they introduced a man with no LEGS before
is this the way to capitalize on beating WWE in some demos the last 3 weeks ?
smh, they have no clue


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's crazy to me how much they're pushing Top Flight given they're so young and pretty green. But given they were signed to five year deals they probably need to justify the price tag with a insta-push. Jericho will be 31 yrs older than the younger Martin brother.
> 
> PAC vs "The Butcher" Andy Williams and Dustin Rhodes vs Evil Uno are both matches I'm looking forward to.


how is it pushing top flight to them lose 4 in a row? They have a whole show where guys face jobbers so the undercard doesn’t become jobbers to the stars.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Isn’t Jericho and Hager supposed to be tagging and taking over the division? Why is he teaming up with mjf? Did I miss something?

last week was underwhelming, (although I did like the Main event - must be the only one). Let’s hope this week gets back to a solid 7 ...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Check the missing letters from each line... it says 'Join us Dustin'. 

Not gonna lie, Dark Side Dustin could be really interesting. He can still GO in the ring, but his character is kind've dull these days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341345135423045632


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Some day, all the AEW roster will be members of Dark Order.


3venflow said:


> Check the missing letters from each line... it says 'Join us Dustin'.
> 
> Not gonna lie, Dark Side Dustin could be really interesting. He can still GO in the ring, but his character is kind've dull these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> Some day, all the AEW roster will be members of Dark Order.


one can only hope


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

WTF is this card? Did they just stop trying after Sting couldnt get them over the 1m hump?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

tower_ said:


> WTF is this card? Did they just stop trying after Sting couldnt get them over the 1m hump?


Are you not excited about a man rapidly approaching retirement age possibly joining a cult?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Another meh looking card.

Looking forward to the pac match to see how that story moves forward.

Bucks vs the acclaim will probably be a pretty sick match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Tony just invited Impact to tomorrow nights show


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

tower_ said:


> WTF is this card? Did they just stop trying after Sting couldnt get them over the 1m hump?


They dont give a fuck about the stuff they do over the holidays.

theres literally zero reason to watch its just something because there has to be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Smarmy Tony


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Smarmy Tony


Quality heel work and innovative too - you gotta love it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"Impact may be hard to kill, but $7 billion buys a lot of ammunition." 

Damn, Tony is savage.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341740391062769665


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341740391062769665


Hahaha

MJF pulling the Joel Embiid. Shoot your shot, kid!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

go stros said:


> Tony just invited Impact to tomorrow nights show


Good should be interesting


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Only in AEW could you have Colt Cabana in a match with 5 other guys with him looking the most serious and, well, legitimate.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Dynamite won't start until like 10:30PM tonight that sucks


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn Dynamite won't start until like 10:30PM tonight that sucks


Could be worse mate, you could be staying up that late to watch a TV show you don't even like 😁

I'm looking forward to tonight despite the slightly lacklustre lineup. Hopefully some nice storyline development.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> *Could be worse mate, you could be staying up that late to watch a TV show you don't even like* 😁
> 
> I'm looking forward to tonight despite the slightly lacklustre lineup. Hopefully some nice storyline development.


nah mate, that's CRAZY! who would do that?!!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah mate, that's CRAZY! who would do that?!!


Not me that's for sure dude! Ironically I won't be watching live despite enjoying the show due to being in GMT 🙄

First day off tomorrow though so may watch in bed in the morning - good times! Looking forward to seeing Pac in action 👀


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Not me that's for sure dude! Ironically I won't be watching live despite enjoying the show due to being in GMT 🙄
> 
> First day off tomorrow though so may watch in bed in the morning - good times! Looking forward to seeing Pac in action 👀


i also won't be watching live as I am even worse mate - ZA time - GMT +2 

no way I am staying up... or getting up at 5


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sting did a segment with Tony 2 weeks ago. He’s doing another one tonight. They can’t even care to be a little creative and think of a different kind of segment.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i also won't be watching live as I am even worse mate - ZA time - GMT +2
> 
> no way I am staying up... or getting up at 5


Call yourself a fan? 😜

Nah fair goes. Are you off work tomorrow?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Sting did a segment with Tony 2 weeks ago. He’s doing another one tonight. They can’t even care to be a little creative and think of a different kind of segment.


They didn’t have an interview two weeks ago he just introduced him. He left the ring and it became a Sting/Cody/Darby segment. Tonight we are getting an actual interview in which we hopefully find out what Stings intentions in AEW are.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They didn’t have an interview two weeks ago he just introduced him. He left the ring and it became a Sting/Cody/Darby segment. Tonight we are getting an actual interview in which we hopefully find out what Stings intentions in AEW are.


They’re advertising it the same way they did two weeks ago. That’s poor creative to me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> They’re advertising it the same way they did two weeks ago. That’s poor creative to me.


2 weeks ago they just advertised it as “Sting Appears Live”. This week it’s an interview. What do you want him to do? Or what would you like for him to do? He has to at least explain himself before taking action. They’re not gonna have him taking bumps in fight segments right off the bat either. If he says tonight that he’s taking Darby under his wing then that opens the door to new creative possibilities. As of now though we just need an explanation.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 2 weeks ago they just advertised it as “Sting Appears Live”. This week it’s an interview. What do you want him to do? Or what would you like for him to do? He has to at least explain himself before taking action. They’re not gonna have him taking bumps in fight segments right off the bat either. If he says tonight that he’s taking Darby under his wing then that opens the door to new creative possibilities. As of now though we just need an explanation.


I want him to either squash a jobber or if he can’t do that build up to a Ppv cinematic match with someone like Joey janela or Peter Avalon. So he can get a win before going into a higher program.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JBLGOAT said:


> I want him to either squash a jobber or if he can’t do that build up to a Ppv cinematic match with someone like Joey janela or Peter Avalon. So he can get a win before going into a higher program.


A quick Stinger Splash and Scorpio Death Lock? I'd be down, but they are probably holding off on that for now. I really don't see him wrestling anything but cinematic matches or tag matches where the other guys can carry him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Sting did a segment with Tony 2 weeks ago. He’s doing another one tonight. They can’t even care to be a little creative and think of a different kind of segment.


I wonder if Tony will say "It's Stinggggg!" again

It worked once so I'm sure AEW will continue to run it into the ground


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder if Tony will say "It's Stinggggg!" again
> 
> It worked once so I'm sure AEW will continue to run it into the ground


Wouldn’t it be awesome if Tony came out and said “It’s Chippppppp!”


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder if Tony will say "It's Stinggggg!" again
> 
> It worked once so I'm sure AEW will continue to run it into the ground


Of course they will. To the point where it will make Sting look like an overrated goof.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> I want him to either squash a jobber or if he can’t do that build up to a Ppv cinematic match with someone like Joey janela or Peter Avalon. So he can get a win before going into a higher program.


If Sting's first match is against Jelly, I quit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Call yourself a fan? 😜
> 
> Nah fair goes. Are you off work tomorrow?


not even - but i am definitely going half speed


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

From an in-ring standpoint, I think all those matches look pretty good on-paper except for the 6-man. But that's being used to set up Jurassic Express vs FTR which is definitely gonna be awesome and I dunno maybe Marko Stunt will sing, eventually leading to him getting Honky Tonk/Jarretted on a future episode

My prediction is that Dustin vs Uno will overdeliver as a match and overall segment


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

AEW has to do something tonight to really hype and build there two big shows over the next two weeks.

Personally thought WWEs latest ppv was very good and best of the year for them so there is some buzz going on with them atm so AEW cant be lacklustre imo.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

omaroo said:


> AEW has to do something tonight to really hype and build there two big shows over the next two weeks.
> 
> Personally thought WWEs latest ppv was very good and best of the year for them so there is some buzz going on with them atm so AEW cant be lacklustre imo.


Its taped and its on on the holidays...

if your expecting something great you need to lower your expectations my man


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Time this on GMT?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Time this on GMT?


at least 3:00 am GMT
could be more depending on the NBA game


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh this doesnt start till 10 right?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Sting. Kenny. Bucks. Pac. Gonna be good!

It’s an easy time for me. 5:30ish p.m. Gonna watch Dynamite over dinner!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341822324224516097*
There's no way you can listen to that passionate promo and justify it being kept off Dynamite*.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’ll start in 2 hours and 30 minutes, according to FITE.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I forgot Dynamite was delayed this week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

forgot it starts later


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341822324224516097
> *There's no way you can listen to that passionate promo and justify it being kept off Dynamite*.


I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again: everything that’s relevant to the show/storylines should be on Dynamite. That’s my only issue with AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> It’ll start in 2 hours and 30 minutes, according to FITE.


*Yeah, so there's no excuse for NXT to not have AT LEAST a million viewers tonight. That's being generous because the NBA is on.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Watching NXT right now. I forgot AEW was on later.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341822324224516097
> *There's no way you can listen to that passionate promo and justify it being kept off Dynamite*.


Great promo by Hardy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Watching NXT right now. I forgot AEW was on later.


trader


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So it has started?
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So if they aren't going to be able to actually air for another 2 plus hours, it makes sense they wouldn't load up on this show, since there wouldn't be much of a point in doing so. They'll lose a big chunk of their audience if they aren't going to start till like 10:30-11pm EST or later.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> So it has started?
> Thanks for the heads up


no, Dynamite will start in 2 hours


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is the start time fixed or could it change depending on the NBA? It's listed as 3:30am here in UK (1 hour, 10 minutes from now).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Is the start time fixed or could it change depending on the NBA? It's listed as 3:30am here in UK (1 hour, 10 minutes from now).


Yeah it can change just depending on how long the game lasts. Overruns happen often.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Not only that, but usually the NBA on TNT postgame (with Shaq, Barkley, etc.) airs after the game. We’ll see if they skip the postgame or not...


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A quick Stinger Splash and Scorpio Death Lock? I'd be down, but they are probably holding off on that for now. I really don't see him wrestling anything but cinematic matches or tag matches where the other guys can carry him.


A 30 second squash could work. Bring in some ratings and people would enjoy seeing Sting in action, even if its for a few seconds.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

JasmineAEW said:


> Not only that, but usually the NBA on TNT postgame (with Shaq, Barkley, etc.) airs after the game. We’ll see if they skip the postgame or not...


There is no postgame tonight. Plus CWebb is really putting over AEW during the game.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Klitschko said:


> A 30 second squash could work. Bring in some ratings and people would enjoy seeing Sting in action, even if its for a few seconds.


Yeah it could work, but no bumps for Sting please unless they are rehearsed heavily or simple enough where it doesn't end terribly. I say keep him in tag matches though because he can stay on the offensive. If he takes any offense it could just be in the way of strikes and not full-blown slams.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

What a shot by Jayson Tatum


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol game almost went to overtime 121-122 we would have been waiting until 10:30


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wait is it starting now? In canada it still says 7:30

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is on. They really need to stop the Judas stuff. Let it be organic. Now it feels WWE level forced. Especially with the faces singing a heel's song. Ugh.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It’s on!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait when did Top Flight turn into the DIng Dongs?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good choice starting out with Jericho. People that have never tuned in may recognize him. Hopefully the match is decent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like we'll be watching on delay in the UK, FITE still has 23 minutes until start.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Looks like we'll be watching on delay in the UK, FITE still has 23 minutes until start.


Same in canada

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Top Flight are really similar to Private Party


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So NXT ran late, anything (of note or otherwise) happen before this match?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> So NXT ran late, anything (of note or otherwise) happen before this match?


Top Flight came out in weird outfits/masks. Other than that, no, it was right to the match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> So NXT ran late, anything (of note or otherwise) happen before this match?


just started like 2 min ago


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NO ten count, no rules. I thought Aubrey was better than this.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Jericho should change his theme song

Judas has jumped the shark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF's slap-taunts are greata.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Top Flight has really worked themselves into a great spot so quickly on the show. As long as they can perform at this high level then they're golden.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow only five pages?

Just kidding.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Damn look at Jericho’s huge belly

He no longer cares


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shleppy said:


> Damn look at Jericho’s huge belly
> 
> He no longer cares


Looks like a beached whale.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

These Top Flight guys are great


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MJF selling like the Rock getting hit with a stunner haha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crazy that Jericho can still hit that lionsault lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> MJF selling like the Rock getting hit with a stunner haha


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah it could work, but no bumps for Sting please unless they are rehearsed heavily or simple enough where it doesn't end terribly. I say keep him in tag matches though because he can stay on the offensive. If he takes any offense it could just be in the way of strikes and not full-blown slams.


Great post, I completely agree.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF’s Heat seeker is sweet


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good first match and the right guy got the pin. Plus they’ve already plugged Sting. At least it seems like they know they have a chance to gain a few viewers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hager vs Wardlow is gonna be great they have been building it nicely haha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jake Hager and Wardlow got this homoerotic rivalry going on. Smh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not going to lie, I am loving the Acclaimed just shitting all over the Bucks.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Good first match and I liked the Hager promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hager/Wardlow and Omega/Fenix for night one of New Years Bash let’s go


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Jake Hager and Wardlow got this homoerotic rivalry going on. Smh


They have that Michael Cole and Heidenreich chemistry.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Departed reference? "I'm the guy who does his job, he must be the other guy."

Also, two guys who've been maintaining eye contact for 2 months "We don't see eye to eye" hahahaha


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't tell if these guys are supposed to be rapping horribly and it's just a heel "we think we're good but we're really not" kind of gimmick, or if that's just how far rap has fallen that this is what passes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Roasting the Bucks haha nice music video


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Acclaimed got some good bars


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not making anyone wait for Sting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Sting tells the world he’s Darby’s father next.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Shleppy said:


> Damn look at Jericho’s huge belly
> 
> He no longer cares


Jericho now is 1 year older than Hogan at Wrestlemania 18, same age as Undertaker in 2015, same age as Ric Flair 1999.

I remember thinking those guys looked so old at the time. Jericho today looks better than they did.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I gotta be honest...I wanna see a Stinger Splash


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Jericho now is 1 year older than Hogan at Wrestlemania 18, same age as Undertaker in 2015, same age as Ric Flair 1999.
> 
> I remember thinking those guys looked so old at the time. Jericho today looks better than they did.


Jericho does not look better today than Hogan in 2002.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho does not look better today than Hogan in 2002.


He looks significantly younger in the face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting couldn't resist another fat paycheck. Can you blame the guy!?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> He looks significantly younger in the face


Not really, but even with that, Hogan still looked like a million dollars in 2002. I always gave him credit for staying in shape and showing up every week back then when he could have done what the part timers do today.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

@bdon CODY is officially the kayfabe reason why Sting came to AEW


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

redban said:


> Jericho now is 1 year older than Hogan at Wrestlemania 18, same age as Undertaker in 2015, same age as Ric Flair 1999.
> 
> I remember thinking those guys looked so old at the time. Jericho today looks better than they did.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The guy who looks like he should be a front man of a punk band is gonna go toe to toe with Sting... ok.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm pretty high right now so I might be wrong, but did Darby fucking teleport to the ring?


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Darby Allin looks ridiculous standing next to Sting

You’d think the guy would want to add a little muscle to that 13 year old looking body

Sums up pro wrestling in 2020


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prince Devitt said:


> I'm pretty high right now so I might be wrong, but did Darby fucking teleport to the ring?


Oh, he did.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh, he did.


....I don't know what to even say anymore


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

La Parka said:


> View attachment 95117


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF has them on his side now.... what a sneaky fuck.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus I forgot Marko was actually in a match this week. I think I just heard 200,000 remotes clicking.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

They’ve structured this really well so far. Let the new people see Jericho and Sting while also putting over the new guys like MJF and Darby.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Marko Stunt vs anyone immediately becomes comedy wrestling.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh look it’s Marko Stunt

This won’t go over well


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> MJF has them on his side now.... what a sneaky fuck.


I really liked that he did not smirk at the camera after they left like 99% of wrestling segments do. I hate that fake crap.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Man would I love a JR shoot right about now.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> I really liked that he did not smirk at the camera after they left like 99% of wrestling segments do. I hate that fake crap.


Same, that's such a cliche I was fully expecting him to smile once they left the room.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This match is 100% dumb and completely unnecessary. No one should defend this. Ending easy to agree on crap like this should be an easy first step to making the company better.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Someone please destroy Marko Stunt.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Putting a match like this on Dynamite.

Delusional fucks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What an amazing waste of time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tully killing Marko will be great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*As someone who's not even a fan of them, it pleases me to see The Revival in the same company with Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard.*


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jurassic Park haha


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

The Revival went from WWE to doing a program with Marko Stunt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Callis calling out random dudes making matches. I love it.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Shleppy said:


> The Revival went from WWE to doing a program with Marko Stunt


I mean Marko Stunt sucks but at least feuding with the other two members of Jurassic Express are better than Ucey Hot or that back shaving segment...


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great fucking stuff from Omega and Callis.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I’m liking the worked shoots from Don Callis

I’m all for shitting on Tony Khan


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is amazing to me how intense and great Butcher can look and yet sounds like a complete geek when talking. I wish I never heard him talk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Anyone want to explain how Rey Fenix choked in the tournament when he won the match in spite of the injury?*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh, he did.


He teleported? What? AEW is doing teleportation again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The banter between Eddy and Tony is freaking hilarious.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Man would I love a JR shoot right about now.


He just did,notice he stop doing play by play during the middle match.jr said in the past,he do would something like that if it was annoying.and for like love of all that is holy,please just put the dark order out of it's misery it's just beyond repair at this point.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

On a side note, I still can’t fathom Mox not showing up at all after losing the title the way he did. He should be hunting Omega all over the place trying to kill him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He teleported? What? AEW is doing teleportation again?


He was in the top corner of the bleachers in the stadium looking like he did not care at all about what was happening as usual. The lights went out for a few seconds, and then he was magically standing next to Sting when they turned back on.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> He was in the top corner of the bleachers in the stadium looking like he did not care at all about what was happening as usual. The lights went out for a few seconds, and then he was magically standing next to Sting when they turned back on.


Ugh


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Eddie and Tony is the best feud in AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

How's the show overall @Two Sheds ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> On a side note, I still can’t fathom Mox not showing up at all after losing the title the way he did. He should be hunting Omega all over the place trying to kill him.


It really has made him look like a complete geek. Just like when Austin disappeared for weeks/months when he got screwed out of the title. Oh.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Eddie is the best.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How's the show overall @Two Sheds ?


I dunno. The opening match was not horrible but it was a typical AEW tag match with no rules and Jericho looked like a beached whale. Sting made sure to let everyone know the reason he came to AEW was because of Cody. Darby then teleported. We then had a match with Marko Stunt and some geeks in masks. So far so typical.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Good choice starting out with Jericho. People that have never tuned in may recognize him. Hopefully the match is decent.


Well... That didn't quite go as planned...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341958185419239426


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> It really has made him look like a complete geek. Just like when Austin disappeared for weeks/months when he got screwed out of the title. Oh.


I mean, at least throw in a couple lines from Kenny about worrying about running into him or wondering where the hell he is. It’s not difficult. In reality he should have been waiting to beat the shit out of him the second he stepped off the helicopter a couple weeks ago. It’s just weird.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine arguing with a referee in a company where refs mean nothing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The fact that Pac kicked out of that sequence is why JR goes on the rants that he does.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I mean, at least throw in a couple lines from Kenny about worrying about running into him or wondering where the hell he is. It’s not difficult. In reality he should have been waiting to beat the shit out of him the second he stepped off the helicopter a couple weeks ago. It’s just weird.


I hate to psychologically diagnose people, but I am pretty convinced Tony is ADHD. He lives in the moment. He is not great at connecting moments but then he remembers something he did randomly nine months ago and suddenly it is long term story telling.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

somerandomfan said:


> Well... That didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341958185419239426


Maybe that will wake him up a little. He really did look fucking terrible tonight. Yet he’s the name people are going to recognize for better or worse. Moxley would have been better, but I guess he’s on “vacation”.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

#popuppregnant needs to trend.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> On a side note, I still can’t fathom Mox not showing up at all after losing the title the way he did. He should be hunting Omega all over the place trying to kill him.


I agree. The guy had the title for what..a year..and then suddenly is just gone and not heard from. Did the announcers acknowledge he was out of action a while?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, we are getting a Jade vs Swole match, huh?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Friendship ended with penta.
Now JR is his best friend


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> Well... That didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341958185419239426


This made my day.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

"First wrestling wedding on TNT"
There's no way there weren't any on Nitro... I don't know if no one checked that line or what.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree. The guy had the title for what..a year..and then suddenly is just gone and not heard from. Did the announcers acknowledge he was out of action a while?


Not that I’m aware of. It just seems like they forgot one of their biggest stars exists.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No ones cares about you, Kip.... straight go away heat.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is OC wearing a mask? I thought he was supposed to not care about anything. What a horrible break in character.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho is trending in good company for all the wrong reasons, LMAO!







*


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Go away Kip Sabian

What a fucking clown


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

People remember Jericho as the young fit WWE superstar

They see him today and it’s like seeing Fat Elvis

Tragic


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The wedding angle is going to be 100% what everything WWE has taught us it will be.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Shleppy said:


> People remember Jericho as the young fit WWE superstar
> 
> They see him today and it’s like seeing Fat Elvis
> 
> Tragic


he's almost fatter than otis


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shleppy said:


> People remember Jericho as the young fit WWE superstar
> 
> They see him today and it’s like seeing Fat Elvis
> 
> Tragic


I really do hope this lights a fire under his ass and he gets back in shape. When AEW debuted he looked a hell of a lot better than he does now. Makes me wonder if he’s having problems.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I really do hope this lights a fire under his ass and he gets back in shape. When AEW debuted he looked a hell of a lot better than he does now. Makes me wonder if he’s having problems.


He stopped caring March 1st. He helped spread COVID and has been off the wagon since then. Sad to see as I was one of his biggest fans since 96.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Well... That didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341958185419239426


Cornette tried to warn aew weeks ago,no one was laughing with them they are laughing at them.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ah yes, Dustin Rhodes winning in 2020, that will help build new stars.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> Cornette tried to warn aew weeks ago,no one was laughing with them they are laughing at them.


Imagine if the NBA guys watched the Marko match. I need to see those tweets. I doubt they lasted that long though.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> The wedding angle is going to be 100% what everything WWE has taught us it will be.


Just gotta say that I love the sig, brother.

Though, it just makes me go "t'fuck happened to wrestling?"


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Ah yes, Dustin Rhodes winning in 2020, that will help build new stars.


Tbf noone gives a fuck about Uno


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Ah yes, Dustin Rhodes winning in 2020, that will help build new stars.


Dustin should be building new stars, not messing around with masked jobbers or QT.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> He stopped caring March 1st. He helped spread COVID and has been off the wagon since then. Sad to see as I was one of his biggest fans since 96.


Same. And people can say what they want about Vince, but I can tell you one thing, no way in hell he lets him walk out there looking like that in WWE. I assume Khan is too scared that they won’t be friends anymore if he tells him to get his act together.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Well... That didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341958185419239426


Wish this could be a wake up call so they finally know how stupid they all look to anyone not in the wrestling bubble


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Juzt gotta say that I love the sig, brother.
> 
> Though, it just makes me go "t'fuck happened to wrestling?"


It made me tune in a full minute early to RAW. Fantastic video that hyped you up no matter how many times you saw it. Plus you got to see the end of Walker: Texas Ranger.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Evil Uno is underrated as fuck


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, they are really still trying with Spears huh? They must have guaranteed him way too much money to pull the plug.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn Tony fucking ethered Spears


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Well... That didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341958185419239426


Lmao. Good stuff. Jericho getting roasted like a true pig.

I hope Jericho cries about this and Cornette takes the ever loving piss out of it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Spears gonna get that fabled push now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Does there really need to be a backstage ambush or postmatch brawl after every f** segment?*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is Spears gonna get that fabled push now?


Oh please the only push Spears is getting should be out the fucking door


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another Q6 women's match. I feel so bad for Shida. She deserves so much more.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No Britt Baker tonight?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That’s the most entertaining Spears has been in AEW. That’s not saying a whole lot, but it’s a step in the right direction.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

somerandomfan said:


> Well... That didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341958185419239426


[
It’s a shame they aren’t still doing OC and Jericho, the tweets would be fantastic


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Not feeling the Shida vs Abadon feud at all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, at least they are trying at a second grade level to have a women's story now. No need to have words being spoken or anything, but they gave the Eugene effort.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Okay, that was disturbing, yet necessary for the feud advancement. I'm okay with it.*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao at Shida bleeding from the neck and JR ignoring it and promoting the main event. I'm dying over here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shida looked so dumb that she got ambushed like that. And now they pulled the Shayna/Becky bitting angle too...


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Lol this is some WWE shit

Next we’ll see zombie Shida


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

zombie girl is so wack


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh we have a Bucks match to go. Yawn.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

At least they actually acknowledged Moxley.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice to see the continued build for Shida/Abadon. Good to see that Shida fought right back and wasn't the scared babyface who runs away.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Abadon is fucking scary.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting guess Britt is winning the title at Revolution


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Is this the main event?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait...did I hear them say something along the line of "The Bucks have no balls, they can play with ours if they want to, we are coming in hard?" Hmm


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

You know the show fucking sucks when THE ACCLAIMED is in the main event. 

awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> At least they actually acknowledged Moxley.


Yes.

Off topic but for some odd reason i thought that Bowens guy was Dezmond Xavier from Impact wrestling but nope.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait...did I hear them say something along the line of "The Bucks have no balls, they can play with ours if they want to, we are coming in hard?" Hmm


Das gay

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*John from Tennessee needs to call in during every Acclaimed entrance.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305912483836833793*


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Why in the world would you advertise Moxley coming back? Have him show up during or after the main event and beat the shit out of Kenny.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> You know the show fucking sucks when THE ACCLAIMED is in the main event.
> 
> awful


Not a good way to keep fans around. I was also disappointed with NXT having Velveteen there in the main event, i didnt stay through it. Not good.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Why in the world would you advertise Moxley coming back? Have him show up during or after the main event and beat the shit out of Kenny.


Viewship will be very very bad for this show. 

Need to get the viewers back next week.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I hope the Acclaim win, at least they have personality. The Bucks suck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Not a good way to keep fans around. I was also disappointed with NXT having Velveteen there in the main event, i didnt stay through it. Not good.


*Agreed. I tuned out after Rhea vs Dakota. That was my main event.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Why in the world would you advertise Moxley coming back? Have him show up during or after the main event and beat the shit out of Kenny.


HOW can they screw this up? We need that unexpected moment. They already screwed up the response from him. Now he basically responded to a Zoom meeting? Jesus.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Why in the world would you advertise Moxley coming back? Have him show up during or after the main event and beat the shit out of Kenny.


desperate for viewers


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

NBA fans watching this show must be laughing their ass off at how lame AEW is. The Dark Order...Marko Stunt...Luchasaurus...I mean...😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is Spears gonna get that fabled push now?


His glove is more over than him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

For a team that is extremely green in the Acclaim, this is a pretty decent match right now. Reminds me of how they got a great match out of a very green Private Party, only not to that level.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Lmao at Shida bleeding from the neck and JR ignoring it and promoting the main event. I'm dying over here.


Bah Gawd, we got a woman dying but dont go anywhere folks, stay here for picture in picture!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just, not good.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine if the NBA guys watched the Marko match. I need to see those tweets. I doubt they lasted that long though.


Aew wanted some attention,although it was the wrong kind attention but there were people who tried warn to them.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Isnt this like a special episode or something


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least they picked the useless "main event" for the off week. The middle age Bucks are horrible. Imagine needing to knock out Knox as a referee to do something haha. Man these guys are clueless.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan is litteraly killing his own product in front of our very eyes. The last 3 shows have been a total snooze fest. Just bad decisions over bad decisions. The Acclaimed should not be main eventing.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What a fucking pointless spot just have a normal match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wrong team went over.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Very glad I missed most of that


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This show was the definition of FILLER


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fact you have nba guys on twitter roasting the fuck out of it is not a good sign


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I would be perfectly happy to excuse this piss poor episode had they followed up the Winter is Coming stuff. Tonight was the episode to phone it in and boy did they ever. The problem is this was the third week of playing phone tag.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

They need to tone down that red light everybody has looked sun burnt tonight


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Decently fun show, but it did feel like filler for a good amount of it, which I'm gonna guess is because of the delay, so they assumed their viewers would automatically be lower. 

I actually would have put this match to open right off the NBA game, Acclaimed are green, but the gimmick has potential and I could see casual fans getting a kick out of their rapping, and the match was quite fun by the end.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

no doubt nba fans tuned out, when they realized inside the nba was not airing right after the game.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TNA in 2010 was way more entertaining than this shit. It was at times stupid and didn’t make any sense but atleast there was something actually happening.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

What a fun action packed show! Really good for a holiday show


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Decently fun show, but it did feel like filler for a good amount of it, which I'm gonna guess is because of the delay, so they assumed their viewers would automatically be lower.
> 
> I actually would have put this match to open right off the NBA game, Acclaimed are green, but the gimmick has potential and I could see casual fans getting a kick out of their rapping, and the match was quite fun by the end.


lol people would NOT have liked their gimmick...


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> HOW can they screw this up? We need that unexpected moment. They already screwed up the response from him. Now he basically responded to a Zoom meeting? Jesus.


Exactly. You already have enough to get the usual people to tune in and I doubt they retained any of the NBA audience until the very end of the show, so announcing Moxley is returning is just plain stupid.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

What I watched was pretty decent.

Butcher and PAC had a pretty good match with Butcher really having a coming out year as of late. Dude has a great look and is really finding his steps in the ring. Eddie is the funniest guy in the promotion.
Uno and Dustin also had a fun match. Dustin is obviously a great wrestler. He moggs most people in WWE and the same is true in AEW. Uno as far I'm concerned is a really underrated guy. He is decent on the mic and just works pretty smart. I dunno where this story ends as it honestly feels filler for the Dark Order to do anything while Brodie is out. The drama also feels kinda forced because Uno shouldn't really be losing if the idea is the sell that Dustin needs the Dark Order or whatever. Having said that Dustin on the beginning of the match was on fire and Uno followed it pretty well with fun heel cutoffs and good selling of his hand
I didn't watch Shida and Abbadon because I don't care about women's wrestling
It was funny seeing Tony bury Spears
The Main Event was aight. This was The Acclaimed big showoff moment and they did a decent job. I didn't catch their rap because I had to take care of some shit, but the match itself was fine. It was for sure an Young Bucks match, so you know what you're going to get. The Boombox is such a goofy foreign object I dig it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Exactly. You already have enough to get the usual people to tune in and I doubt they retained any of the NBA audience until the very end of the show, so announcing Moxley is returning is just plain stupid.


It hurts.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Imagine following up an extremely hot angle, in two companies and getting a lot of attention in the world of wrestling, with filler shows for a few weeks...

Imagine telling someone last year that Impact is booking AEW better than AEW is.

The show wasn't BAD bad, but nothing of note happened in the grand scheme of things and is just dropping the ball of everything they had going coming out of Winter Is Coming...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What was the shows rating out of ten please


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> HOW can they screw this up? We need that unexpected moment. They already screwed up the response from him. Now he basically responded to a Zoom meeting? Jesus.


*They really ruined a potential exciting surprise return by saying "Hey Jon, can you come back to work?"*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What was the shows rating out of ten please


I know I'm not part of your clique but what I saw was about a 7.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What was the shows rating out of ten please


4 theres not much point in watching as there was fuck all storylines that moved


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

We keep making excuses for this, but this was the one episode they should have phoned it in. But they decided to do that two weeks ago. This was bad. A 2/10. And if the last two weeks made up for this I would be OK with it. Instead we got what we got with a middle school main event.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I would be perfectly happy to excuse this piss poor episode had they followed up the Winter is Coming stuff. Tonight was the episode to phone it in and boy did they ever. The problem is this was the third week of playing phone tag.


Problem with that, is they got wrong kind of attention.because they were following an NBA game,in which they could've used to gain more fans to the product.you never get a second chance to make first impression,and what do you think people who watch the product for the first time saw.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was an extremely enjoyable Dynamite top to bottom

fav match was Top Flight v Inner Circle

honourable mention for Butcher.... i want him to win gold at some point


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

qntntgood said:


> Problem with that, is they got wrong kind of attention.because they were following an NBA game,in which they could've used to gain more fans to the product.you never get a second chance to make first impression,and what do you think people who watch the product for the first time saw.


Honestly, the first match was pretty good and they put over MJF well. But all people are going to remember is “Fat Jericho”. That’s a shame.

They probably should have had Hager wrestle in his place and just have Jericho enforce. It would have come off better and hid Jericho’s flaws while still using his star power.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Some of you like to complain about everything, like to overanalyze things.

I think a lot of you guys need to cool off, and try to have a wide range of hobbies and interests outside of wrestling. Because it seems to me that some of you want to live and breathe the product instead of letting it serve as just 2 hours of entertainment per week 

Overall, the show was fine if you just sat back and casually watched it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Evil Uno is actually so good

guy can go


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

You can still think the show sucks but I think one reason that hardcore fans think the show sucks more than casual is that they spend so much time analyzing during the week that when the show finally comes they're ready for all this amazing shit and they're disappointed with all the transitional shit that the casual audience needs. 

The hardcore audience does all the build up research themselves and they don't have patience for the transition stuff that the folks who just want dynamite needs.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What was the MJF thing about? I was on my XBOX and had the show on my phone not paying full attention, is he really trying to become friends with the IC? Using cancer and death to get over on them would be kinda tasteless no? Did i hear the promo right?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

redban said:


> Some of you like to complain about everything, like to overanalyze things.
> 
> I think a lot of you guys need to cool off, and try to have a wide range of hobbies and interests outside of wrestling. Because it seems to me that some of you want to live and breathe the product instead of letting it serve as just 2 hours of entertainment per week
> 
> Overall, the show was fine if you just sat back and casually watched it


I’m normally a hell of a lot more positive than most posters in this section and I rarely over analyze things, but the fact is AEW has completely dropped the ball ever since Winter is Coming. There is no denying that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I enjoyed this episode after being bored to tears last week. It was more filler and angle building for the most part, but flowed much better and the matches were good.

- I thought Top Flight made a great case for themselves in the opener against Jericho & MJF. I prefer them to Private Party if I'm honest. Jericho does this match a lot now, bumping for the younger guys. However, it's clear Jericho is out of shape and deteriorating in the ring. He really could use time off as I think this may be the longest he's worked consecutively for years.

- Hager vs. Wardlow! I'm actually really looking forward to this and can't pick a winner. This has been brewing for a long time and I'm curious where it leads.

- Sting's interview was more revealing this week and he began to make his reasons for returning clearer. Interesting that as he began to address Darby, Team Taz interfered, leaving some mystery as to what Sting sees in Darby.

- The MJF/Santana thing was... odd. It was genuinely heartfelt and seemed real, or was it MJF up to his tricks? Feels like this will have some relevance to what happens with the Inner Circle in future.

- Dark Order vs. Jurassic Express was pretty decent, with Jungle Boy looking good. The match had no purpose though except perhaps to reintroduce JE on Dynamite. FTR vs. Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy will be a nice match.

- Good promo by Kenny/Callis. It's important to have the champion on screen even if it's a promo like this from the hotel.

- PAC vs. Butcher was a nice match. Butcher keeps improving in the ring and looks in great shape. PAC remains a top talent and I can't wait to see him against a similarly talented opponent! He's now beaten Butcher and Blade in singles, so will he face Eddie soon? Not quite sure where the Archer / Death Triangle thing is going. It feels like an alliance of convenience, but... where is Jake?

- Jade Cargill needs a lot of work on the mic, she sounds false. But with that said, she DOES come across as a big deal and has a good look - we just need to know more about her. AEW have not done a good job of actually telling us WHO she is. For a casual viewer, she could be a rookie or a star from elsewhere - they just haven't given any insight into her.

- Miro/Kip/Penelope was a lame segment really that went too long before getting to the point. Miro still feels like someone barely being held on a leash and who could break out at any time. Kip seems to be holding him back and I hope Miro trashes the wedding.

- Uno vs. Dustin was a nice match between veterans, but like so many AEW bouts could have been a bit shorter. Uno still doesn't seem to have given up on recruiting Dustin and wasn't happy with Grayson for attacking him, but there are not really any hints that Dustin could join the DO. They need to give us the impression he could or this whole storyline feels pointless. QT Marshall aka Mr. Vanilla being on Dynamite is not a good thing. Lee Johnson is also very vanilla acting, but has an excuse being newer to the biz.

- So the Shawn Spears promo was good but confused me. Just last week he was on Britt's talk show with Tully and his feud with Scorpio Sky looked to be continuing. Now suddenly he throws the glove away and seems to be going on strike almost? Is this a split from Tully? Is he taking time off? The problem will always be making people care about him, because he's good in the ring and looks good, but has a fatal lack of charisma that will always render him a supporting act unless he can change it.

- Shida vs. Gracia and Abadon's involvement was actually all well done. AEW women's division is often two women fighting without any reason or characters, but Abadon has an amazing look and the mannerisms to go with. Unfortunately it doesn't look like she's much in the ring, but her character work is good. And they have done a decent job of building up their title match.

- The main event was a very good match but was the definition of filler title defense. No one gave The Acclaimed a chance of winning although I think they put on a good performance that should help them in the long-term. What I'd do now is have The Acclaimed and Top Flight start a feud and hone their skills on Dark. The tag title needs teams like PnP and Lucha Bros involved as well as FTR of course.

So overall, a filler episode but one that wasn't tediously boring like last week's. As the New Year's Smash cards reveal themselves, we see why AEW has been holding off as they look great - but the drawback is they lost momentum from Winter is Coming.

The next two shows look really good on paper.

Night 1:

Kenny Omega (c) vs. Rey Fenix – for the AEW World Championship
Hikaru Shida (c) vs. Abadon – for the AEW Women’s Championship
Wardlow vs. Jake Hager
The return of Jon Moxley
Night 2:

Darby Allin (c) vs. Brian Cage – for AEW TNT Championship
FTR vs. Jurassic Express
Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Sydal


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


man dem kats makin Shida look terrible wit this. 

I put da Mavs game when I saw her and almost missed da end of dynamite


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It was another solid show. Not special by any means, but it had its share of cool moments.

Both Top Flight and The Acclaimed looked really good. Give credit to Jericho/MJF and the Bucks for bringing out the best in them.

Hmm. Who has the brighter future: Top Flight or The Acclaimed?

Sting’s impersonation of Dusty was great. I’m guessing we will see Sting/Darby/Cody vs Starks/Cage/Hobbs soon.

Uno and Butcher looked good in losing efforts. I like the Butcher’s new gear.

MJF’s talk with Santana was interesting. Is this an attempt to take over the IC?

Next week’s show is going to be great. I predict we’ll see an Impact presence somehow,


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> The wedding angle is going to be 100% what everything WWE has taught us it will be.


Penelope to end up marrying Orange Cassidy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I know The Young Bucks and Marko Stunt being on the show at all is a deal breaker for some people but overall I thought this episode of Dynamite was fun


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Enjoyed the show - it was filler but was fun to watch and built some story going into the next few weeks and special episodes. I'm loving the Wardlow/Hager stuff and always a treat to watch Pac. I don't understand the faux outrage at every little thing on here at times lol, I've worked out it's more enjoyable watching the show before reading these comments.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Enjoyed the show - it was filler but was fun to watch and built some story going into the next few weeks and special episodes. I'm loving the Wardlow/Hager stuff and always a treat to watch Pac. I don't understand the faux outrage at every little thing on here at times lol, I've worked out it's more enjoyable watching the show before reading these comments.


agreed, I’ve noticed that when I read the boards AS I watch, the nitpick negativity ends up affecting my fun watching the show. I usually enjoy the two hours more if I watch it on my own or with friends. Last week was a different story though, even watching on my own I thought the show was really boring lolol


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

spiderguy252000 said:


> agreed, I’ve noticed that when I read the boards AS I watch, the nitpick negativity ends up affecting my fun watching the show. I usually enjoy the two hours more if I watch it on my own or with friends. Last week was a different story though, even watching on my own I thought the show was really boring lolol


Haha yeh last week wasn't great I agree but yeh the nitpicking here can be a drag if you let it influence your own enjoyment, some people must be masochistic to keep watching through the pain they're clearly experiencing. 

Thought it was solid show and really looking forward to the next few weeks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Enjoyed the show - it was filler but was fun to watch and built some story going into the next few weeks and special episodes. I'm loving the Wardlow/Hager stuff and always a treat to watch Pac. I don't understand the faux outrage at every little thing on here at times lol, I've worked out it's more enjoyable watching the show before reading these comments.


for sure - never visit here during the show

i always go ‘whelp, i enjoyed that.... let me check online for 1000 reasons why i shouldn’t have’


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Haha yeh last week wasn't great I agree but yeh the nitpicking here can be a drag if you let it influence your own enjoyment, some people must be masochistic to keep watching through the pain they're clearly experiencing.
> 
> Thought it was solid show and really looking forward to the next few weeks.


Last week was boring because it was a show which was building for a show which was also building for an other show XD


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PAC makes a great face.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Last week was boring because it was a show which was building for a show which was also building for an other show XD


Ha yeh it was a pre-filler show to get us excited for the filler show!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

grumpy mod review.

I enjoyed the hell out of top flight vs the inner circle. Its the first time I actually saw the potential in top flight. Great opener

I hate myself but I'm excited for a Hager match

The Jurassic express match could have been on dark

The uno Rhodes match was boring 

Skipped everything involving estrogen 

The Kenny interview was solid 

Pac vs butch was solid 

The main event was typical bucks.

6 out of 10. Not great but a big step up from last week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> *The Jurassic express match could have been on dark
> 
> The uno Rhodes match was boring*
> 
> ...


i want to report you to ban yourself for bolded

k thx byeeee


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Hell of a show last night, The Acclaimed are destined for greatness. Keep it up AEW!!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Hell of a show last night, The Acclaimed are destined for greatness. Keep it up AEW!!


😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341974499206389760

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if Shida will do some zombie cosplay next week to try and get in Abadon's head?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This started way too late in the UK last night, tuned out after the shitty Jurassic Express vs Dark Order match. Tried watching the rest this morning, but it was yet another episode that was hard to care about.

I see a mixture of positive and negative comments as usual, but just like the past few weeks, the episode felt too much like WWE lite, with a boring card to boot.

Their roster needs culling big time, they have too many guys that wouldn’t get a look in, in other promotions.

The New Year shows should put them back on track, but yet again what do they do afterwards?

Because as so many have said, consistency is their biggest issue.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i want to report you to ban yourself for bolded
> 
> k thx byeeee


Haha the dark order have to try really hard to impress me. I'm all for a Grayson mini push he regularly blows me away 

The rest are very middle of the road. I respect their right to wrestle and sometimes they surprise me

But ill gladly go punish myself by playing submissive to the queenslayer


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i remember the last time i watched WWE many many years ago
i remember the embarrassment i felt watching RAW & Smackdown
i remember the illogical booking and complete disrespect to the viewers intelligence

Dynamite last night was worse


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Fell asleep during a commercial break whoops. Had to catch up. Notes may not entirely be in order.

Opening with Jericho is officially a provably bad idea based on those twitter roasts. I think a promo opener would have been the way to go following NBA so newcomers immediately have something to invest in. A match just happening isnt going to hook anyone.

Callis and Kenny was good.

Sting interview was just more of the same and also teleportation. Awful.

Jurassic Express vs Dank Order was awful. Just shit. Too long. Too much Luchasaurus and Marko. FTR promo at the end was good.

MJF and Santana promo was weird. Dunno what thats setting up. I know it has basis in reality but still weird.

I liked PAC v Butcher, PAC and Lucha Bros as faces is really working for me. 

Jade Cargill promo was meh. Why should any of us care if she gets a match or not, we've never seen her wrestle and we know nothing about her besides she apparently knows Shaq.

Uno vs Dustin was meh. I dunno why they would think he would join when he's kicked all their asses.

Wedding announcement was meh.

Womens match was meh. Calmly announcing the next card while Shida is bleeding on the floor was fucking hilarious from JR though.

Shawn Spears promo was good up until TS rekt him, dunno what they're going for by having a commentator crap on him. I actually think he's pretty solid and agree with him being a better talker and wrestler than most of the roster, but that Double or Nothing match with Dustin is hard to forget. Him and Tully have a lot of potential that I don't expect AEW to meet (as they haven't thus far).

Acclaimed VS Bucks was meh. I don't like The Bucks but The Acclaimed are okay.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> But ill gladly go punish myself by playing submissive to the queenslayer


i’ll..... join you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> Fell asleep during a commercial break whoops. Had to catch up. Notes may not entirely be in order.
> 
> Opening with Jericho is officially a provably bad idea based on those twitter roasts. I think a promo opener would have been the way to go following NBA so newcomers immediately have something to invest in. A match just happening isnt going to hook anyone.
> 
> ...


darby didn’t ‘teleport’

they clearly showed him walking off - seemingly towards the ring cause they were shit-talking him

then the lights went out and he entered

that is not teleportation - just a wrestling trope


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> darby didn’t ‘teleport’
> 
> they clearly showed him walking off - seemingly towards the ring cause they were shit-talking him
> 
> ...


He couldnt have made that distance in the few seconds the lights were off so he teleported. Otherwise they could have just kept the lights on to show him walk up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> He couldnt have made that distance in the few seconds the lights were off so he teleported. Otherwise they could have just kept the lights on to show him walk up.


c’mon now - he literally walked off and made it to the ring in time for the blackout


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> c’mon now - he literally walked off and made it to the ring in time for the blackout


Nah man get real, you wana know what he did during that blackout? Killing the fucken bizness is what he did pal


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Nah man get real, you wana know what he did during that blackout? Killing the fucken bizness is what he did pal


these dang flippy dippy teleporty portapotty rootin tootin mudshow magicians!


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> c’mon now - he literally walked off and made it to the ring in time for the blackout


Hard disagree. It looked stupid.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> these dang flippy dippy teleporty portapotty rootin tootin mudshow magicians!


He probably did a series of giant flips all the way down to the ring


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

i dont understand this companies fetish with starting each episode with a tag match.... how about opening with an interview with sting instead? or a brawl? some sort of drama that is going to grab the attention of a casual fan watching after a basketball game..... instead its fat ass jericho. smh.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

i like darbys character but they need to stop using him as if hes an intimidating bad ass. Last week team taz looked scared of a 60 year old sting... now this week they backed off again becaus 150 pound darby was there too? it was so stupid and awkward that even taz had to explicitly state the reason why they wont attack is because sting has a baseball bat and darby a skateboard. Its 5 on 2 with huge beasts like hobbs and cage...but nope...gotta make them look weak for no reason. I think TK is living vicariously through darby...he wished he could stand up to bullys when he was in high school so now hes gonna make darby into the bad ass he wished he was.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder what the plan is for Spears? He seemed to go on a boycott of sorts yesterday with his shootish promo and his Twitter profile has been altered.

I'm thinking a gimmick change... could he rename himself Ghost? Dark Order? New tag partner? IMPACT invasion?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Let’s see how many more threads shitting on AEW can be made, instead of ‘discussing’ it on the official Dynamite thread. Well...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Let’s see how many more threads shitting on AEW can be made, instead of ‘discussing’ it on the official Dynamite thread. Well...


If they do better we'd have no choice but to make positive threads.

Just saying...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Let’s see how many more threads shitting on AEW can be made, instead of ‘discussing’ it on the official Dynamite thread. Well...


Still better than the WWE section with great threads like "Vince should fire everyone in the next two weeks" heh.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think there was enough time as he started walking off a bit before the lights went out. Looking back Darby starts leaving and then there is 45 seconds before he's then standing in the ring when the lights went back on. I think if he started hauling ass to the ring from where he was he could have reasonably made it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If they do better we'd have no choice but to make positive threads.
> 
> Just saying...


But all of that could be discussed here. Besides, there would be more pages on this thread. See? Win-win.











Two Sheds said:


> Still better than the WWE section with great threads like "Vince should fire everyone in the next two weeks" heh.


Two wrongs don’t make one right.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Still better than the WWE section with great threads like "Vince should fire everyone in the next two weeks" heh.


I really don't know where people stand in that section at times... Just a few days ago I saw a thread complaining about WWE not using enough homegrown talent instead of people signed from elsewhere, this thread was made by someone with an AJ Styles username and made this thread while WWE is mostly pushing their own people, I get very mixed messages here...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> But all of that could be discussed here. Besides, there would be more pages on this thread. See? Win-win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true, I do agree most of the independent threads are unneeded.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I really don't know where people stand in that section at times... Just a few days ago I saw a thread complaining about WWE not using enough homegrown talent instead of people signed from elsewhere, this thread was made by someone with an AJ Styles username and made this thread while WWE is mostly pushing their own people, I get very mixed messages here...


Most of the time it makes this subforum seem pretty tame and positive, that is for sure. That same dude who likes to troll actually made a thread calling for Flipochet to be world champ.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> I wonder what the plan is for Spears? He seemed to go on a boycott of sorts yesterday with his shootish promo and his Twitter profile has been altered.
> 
> I'm thinking a gimmick change... could he rename himself Ghost? Dark Order? New tag partner? IMPACT invasion?
> 
> View attachment 95161


Won't matter. He's still who he is. These worked shoot angles don't work when you put them on television. He could have maybe worked it on twitter to make some gray area. But he's just not interesting in the ring - he's solid, but bland. His moveset is basic. He tries to work like Orton I think, but doesn't have the connection with the fans or the history to pull it off. His whole "I'm Crazay" initial gimmick was unbelievable - it was too forced and silly with the colored contacts and the like. The Windham Black Glove bit is too old school to work now. And then it came to the point where he was trying too many things and nothing connected because he was just throwing things against the wall. Best case would be he goes away for 3-4 months and give it one more go. Showing up on Impact as part of Team Canada could be a fit as I think he does have connection to Scott D'Amore from way back. 

He needs to be part of a successful faction, not sure Eric Young as the focal point works though. Spears and Joe Doering would make a great tag team though. This faction would need a top prospect centerpiece though. Any young Canadian prospects that would fit?

If he's not going to Impact, maybe have him take DARK wrestlers under his wing. Have a couple of guys start going on inexplicable winning streaks and offering no comment. Nightmare Factory has their young lion(s), Team Taz has Hook - Spears could have a couple of his own. 

Also he wouldn't have been terrible with Jake Roberts and Lance Archer. 

(Isn't Ghost the name of Cody's dog?)


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Hard disagree. It looked stupid.


I bet some of the things you do in you're life people think are stupid too. Does that make YOU stupid?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I bet some of the things you do in you're life people think are stupid too. Does that make YOU stupid?


I didnt say Darby or Sting are stupid, just that the lights cutting out looked stupid. You're reading words that were never typed.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> I didnt say Darby or Sting are stupid, just that the lights cutting out looked stupid. You're reading words that were never typed.


Its for dramatic effect. Ever watched Pro Wrestling before?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Its for dramatic effect. Ever watched Pro Wrestling before?


No I made this account months ago in anticipation for watching my first episode of wrestling ever, last night.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> No I made this account months ago in anticipation for watching my first episode of wrestling ever, last night.


You have a lot to learn and catch up on. Lucky you getting to experience it for the first time.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Trent legit injured and out months with partially torn pec. Does Chuck wrestle singles for the time being? I can't see AEW benching both wrestlers when one team member is out. Chuckie T could be good under/mid card guy biding his time. OC is missing his quasi-body guard as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> Hard disagree. It looked stupid.


disagree some more, see of it makes your point look better


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I wonder what the plan is for Spears? He seemed to go on a boycott of sorts yesterday with his shootish promo and his Twitter profile has been altered.
> 
> I'm thinking a gimmick change... could he rename himself Ghost? Dark Order? New tag partner? IMPACT invasion?
> 
> View attachment 95161


i think iMpact invasion


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Thoughts on dynamite

Top Flight vs. Jericho & MJF- I didn't mind this match at all. For the little time that I've seen Top Flight work, I actually enjoy their style more than what I've seen from The Bucks. They seem to know how to adapt to different styles and seem to have a bit more psychology too. I really think Top Flight could use those masks that they came out with though. They really have a weak presence and there are too many people in the tag division that have that.

-The Acclaimed hip hop thing was fun. The track was good, and sure it's not like diss tracks or raps haven't been done before but, we definitely need more personality and character development in the tag scene.

- That Sting interview where he was going on about Cody and his dad was charming, but I don't really see why Cody had to have been mentioned when he wasn't even there. Something about that kind of annoyed me and made me realize why people shit on Cody all the time here. Team Taz really saved this segment, I also loved how Taz called out Tony Schiavone for his annoying "STIIIING" chants. Looking forward to seeing how this builds. I'm really digging the mystique of Darby and how he's in the same spot in the rafters every time.


-I really enjoyed MJFs backstage segment with Santana and Ortiz. I don't think we've seen this light hearted side of MJF but we've slowly been seeing it during his time being in the Inner circle. You can tell Santana and Ortiz are pretty reluctant with MJF but are still showing compassion regardless. I've been iffy with the Inner circle; from the Vegas stuff to the Jericho and MJF singing, but, now things are starting to get interesting.

Jurassic Express vs. Dark Order- Am I missing something with these guys? Do I need to go watch Dark to understand these characters and their purpose? First we had Luke Harper bossing these guys around being their lackeys and all, but there are just too many of these guys and they seem to have no character and no purpose. I mean even Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy hasn't been given much. Luchasaurus thinks he's a dinosaur, and Jungle Boy is what exactly? They have a cool dynamic so give them some personality and purpose! Unless of course, I'm missing some character development done on Dark. Also what's the deal with Marko Stunt? Couldn't somebody this small realistically get squashed like a bug by any of the Dark Order guys?

- I have no words for some of these matches really. Pac vs Butcher and Evil Uno and Dustin were just very boring for me. I'm really looking forward to Miro disbanding from Sabian and Penelope and getting his character reworked. This whole vibe that he has just makes me dislike him. Shawn Spears segment was interesting to say the least. I haven't really seen much from him since him and Scorpio Sky were feuding. 

-Hikaru Shida and Abadon seems like an interesting feud. But who is this girl she's facing? Another nobody jobber? I'm really tired of seeing her face people that hardly ever appear on Dynamite. Now I do hope this leads to a women's first blood match between the two. Has that ever happened before? I can't actually recall the last time I've ever heard of a first blood match taking place in recent years.

The Young Bucks vs. Acclaimed- I really tried to enjoy this match, I really did but, honestly I don't think Bucks matches really do it for me no matter what great tag teams they go up against. If Kenny Omega and Page and FTR can't have great matches, their could be something wrong with The Bucks. They have a great move selection, and sometimes their moves are timed well, but the story telling is off, the psychology is somewhat off. I get the feeling that Acclaimed aren't much in the ring either. But at least they have personality and charisma, unlike the Bucks. 

Overall: A smooth sailing show but I'd give this a 6.3/10. Just not enough interesting content but it also wasn't a huge chore to get through the show, so I'll give AEW that. 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

They could've at the very least sold Shidas neck wound for 1 week and have her v Abadon on week 2 of the NY Smash


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Was that the Ethan Page ninja guy character in the crowd too btw?


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Not gonna lie I kind of like The Acclaimed...they're growing on me and I think the battle rapper is kind of talented with his beats and rhymes and I don't even like all that stuff that much.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Took me some time to finally watch. Another solid show 7/10. Would like to see an upswing in the future though.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder if they will continue the Dark Order without Brodie Lee. They're a cult and need a leader. Putting someone else at the head of the stable would probably seen as a dick move but I also think that the other members' situation shouldn't suffer from Lee passing away.

I would put Evil Uno as the new leader and have him honor his predecessor.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I wonder if they will continue the Dark Order without Brodie Lee. They're a cult and need a leader. Putting someone else at the head of the stable would probably seen as a dick move but I also think that the other members' situation shouldn't suffer from Lee passing away.
> 
> I would put Evil Uno as the new leader and have him honor his predecessor.


Realistically, when a religious leader dies, they become even more exalted than they were in life. So, Brodie Lee could keep his role as Exalted One, as long as AEW does good by his family.

I dunno, maybe continuing Dark Order at all is in poor taste. If it does continue, I'd make Anna Jay the main focus I guess, since she's the only one who's a threat to win any championships.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I dunno, maybe continuing Dark Order at all is in poor taste.


I could see why some people would think that. But the stable existed before Lee debuted and I'm pretty sure they didn't even know who they would put as the leader before they signed him.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

They should definitely retire the 'Exalted one' nickname and do a tasteful speech in the Dark Order saying that Mr. Brodie Lee will always be their Exalted One. 

As for future Dark Order, perhaps if they did eventually want a new 'leader' then I'd have them continue to lose until Revolution and then re-birth Dark Order in new attire, new leader and maybe even new name. Matt Hardy was rumoured initially and he's currently hinting at his old 'Big Money' Matt gimmick so have matt create a new faction and use some of the dark order like Silver, Reynolds and Anna Jay. Colt doesn't really need to be involved and Grayson & Uno be alright on their own tag team unit. 

I do wonder though where it will leave Hangman though as to me, it seemed to be leading to Brodie's return and perhaps Hangman vs Brodie at Revolution. They can just use Evil Uno as current top guy and him vs Hangman at Revolution instead, perhaps with stop of if Page wins, Dark Order disbands and if he loses, he must join. Would be a suitable end to Dark Order group as well then.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dark Order should choose a new Exalted One, or similar named, leader. Have them be a total abusive tyrant to make all the other members super sympathetic until finally they all stand up for themselves and end The Dark Order down the line/ or remake it. 

I could see them just plugging in Dustin as the grizzled veteran role which Brodie filled. I don't think they should just break it up - Brodie chose to be part of Dark Order because he wanted to help the guys in it succeed. 

Another possibility could be Erick Redbeard. He was interviewed once and said he and Brodie would meet up again, but he was going Brodie his space in AEW because if he too showed up there they'd be pigeonholed together and Brodie really wanted to be a top guy and Erick was just happy being one of the boys passing through. 

If Bray Wyatt's contract was up any time soon...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dark Order will turn face - there is no other way

Brodie bought Silver this sweet ‘jnr’ exalted gear which i hope he wears as a tribute

maybe it can become Hangman’s group - but no way will they be boo’d for the foreseeable future

man.... that Brodie BTE tribute hit me hard






edit> jnr exalted gear


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343396307822641152


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

New Dynamite card which will be a Brodie Lee tribute show with every match featuring the Dark Order.

New Year's Smash shows both moved forward a week.


*1’s Favorites Team For One Night Only*: Cody Rhodes, Orange Cassidy & 10 vs. Team Taz
Young Bucks & Colt Cabana vs. Matt Hardy & Private Party
Hangman, Silver & Reynolds vs. MJF, Santana & Ortiz
Anna Jay & Tay Conti vs. Britt Baker & Penelope
Lance Archer, Evil Uno & Stu Grayson vs. Eddie Kingston, Butcher & Blade
Wonder if Erick Rowan might make a guest appearance or do a video tribute?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erick Redbeard would really suit the "everyone looks the same" aesthetic they're going for. Alan Angels, John Silver and Stu Grayson are all pretty interchangeable characters. 

They need to disband. Tony Khan can have another go at a cult in a year or two and hopefully get it right then.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Would be awesome if they could get a Bray Wyatt tribute but that won't happen for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I think this should be the end of the Dark Order. It was a cult built around Brodie.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is there gonna be a thread for this weeks Brodie show?


----------

